# Class definitions - for M&M's



## ChowChow (5 July 2008)

Having read the previous post on what horse for what class and had a look at this website http://rehorses.com/ 

I have been given two answers to what an M&amp;M class is.

1. Only British native ponies are allowed to enter

2. Any M&amp;M breed can enter including Haflingers / Fjords etc

Which is correct?


----------



## teapot (5 July 2008)

According to the NPS rule book, M&amp;Ms are as follows:

Mountain &amp; Moorland breeds referred to in these rules are:- DALES, DARTMOOR,
ENGLISH CONNEMARA, EXMOOR, FELL, HIGHLAND, NEW FOREST, SHETLAND,
WELSH MOUNTAIN SECTION A, WELSH SECTION B, WELSH PONY (COB TYPE)
SECTION C AND WELSH COB SECTION D.

All have to registered with their affiliated breed society too I think.


----------



## JM07 (5 July 2008)

True mountain and moorland should be just for NATIVE ponies....

fjords and haflingers are not native!!!!!

if i entered into a M &amp; M Class and either of the above was in it, i would make a complaint to the judge/secretary pretty quick!!!


----------



## YorkshireLass (5 July 2008)

LOL, It depends upon the rules of the show, so you need to phone the seceratery and ask.

My local show did a class for 'Native horses and ponies' instead of M&amp;M... so I took my Clydesdales.  Don't think they were expecting that.  I felt sorry for the judge who whad to pick a winner from a class containing everything from Shetlands to Heavies.

Tiz an interesting point.... you get Welshies and Dales that are horses according to height... yet, as far as Dales are concerned... they are ponies, because that is the breed.

Also interesting point about continental M&amp;M breeds.


----------



## conniegirl (5 July 2008)

M&amp;M is for the nine native breeds of the UK, i show M&amp;M's and get very annoyed when i see haffies/fjords in the class, i will always put a complaint in when i see them.


----------



## ChowChow (6 July 2008)

Interesting I didn't realise people felt strongly about Haffies/Fjords in classes.

But surely an M&amp;M is an M&amp;M regardless of what country it comes from?

I'm just asking as the continental M&amp;M's are becoming very popular over here and are already entering those classes.


----------



## conniegirl (6 July 2008)

no an m&amp;m class is for the native breeds of GB. Haffies/Fjords should go in the forign breeds class. Just because it is hairy and a pony does not make it an M&amp;M.


----------



## ChowChow (6 July 2008)

Haflingers and Fjords are not just hairy ponies they are mountain and moorland breeds they just happen to originate from another country.


----------



## conniegirl (6 July 2008)

an awful lot of ponies and horses originated from either mountainous regions or moreland regions, if you open up the M&amp;M class to breeds outside of the 9 native breeds of the UK then you will loose the ethos of the class which is to promote OUR native breeds not those from outside of the country which is what the forigen breeds class is for.
Its like saying that the hunter classes should be open to any horse/pony that goes hunting. Ive seen section A's out hunting and cobby ponies should those be allowed into the hunter rings? 
or the Hack classes anything that you can hack out? my fat connemara hacks out beautifully (most of the time) it does not however make him a Hack.

At anything above the small local shows haffies/fjords are not allowed in the M&amp;M class, even my local RC's rules say 9 native breeds of the UK. Any qualifiers or affiliated classes will be native breeds only.


----------



## eriskaypony (6 July 2008)

Just imagine how Eriskay owners feel.


----------



## ChowChow (6 July 2008)

Hacks and Hunters are types.  A hack could be a TB, AA or mixure as can a hunter and they can come from anywhere in the world.  Plus I've seen hacks compete in Riding Horse classes.

But an M&amp;M is a breed specifically from a mountain and moorland region.

I forgot about the Eriskay.  M&amp;M is out of the question and they are not foreign what can you enter???

I have to say I don't enter M&amp;M classes but then we don't have foreign classes either in out little corner of the world.  My little Fjord will have to do the novelty stuff!!


----------



## Perissa (6 July 2008)

I do a lot of judging and at local unaffilliated level you do get all sorts coming in the classes.

I will judge Haffies and Fjords alongside M+M at unaffilliated IF there is no foreign breeds class for them and it does not state otherwise in the rules.  I INCLUDE Eriskay ponies unless it specifically states otherwise in the rules. 

I once had a pony in front of me and had to confess that I had no idea what breed it was so I asked the handler - normally a BIG no-no.  No wonder I could not identify the pony - it was half Dales, quarter Shetland and quarter New Forest.  I had a hard time explaining to them that their pony was not an M+M!!  THey really would not take my word for it and got very defensive.

I've had M+M ponies entering Riding Pony Classes - people wrongly think that they have a pony and they ride it that must make it a Riding Pony.  Similarly there is a Clydy locally to me the often enters Riding Horse classes.


----------



## ChowChow (7 July 2008)

Yay a fair judge I'm coming to your shows!!!!!!


----------



## carys220 (10 July 2008)

Native - a native horse or pony of the UK, includes CBs, TBs, Shires etc etc.

M&amp;M - a horse or pony from a mountain or moorland region, a Haflinger is an 'Austrian MOUNTAIN Pony'. 

Saw this thread the other day and thought I needed to be pedantic and point this out 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Saying that I would never be so cheeky as to take my Haffie in an M&amp;M class.


----------



## JM07 (10 July 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Native - a native horse or pony of the UK, includes CBs, TBs, Shires etc etc.

M&amp;M - a horse or pony from a mountain or moorland region, a Haflinger is an 'Austrian MOUNTAIN Pony'. 

Saw this thread the other day and thought I needed to be pedantic and point this out 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Saying that I would never be so cheeky as to take my Haffie in an M&amp;M class. 

[/ QUOTE ]

not TB's i'm afraid.....

they are classed as "warmbloods" in the same way as Arabs...(and no i don't mean those humping great german horses either..as the term "warmblood" was used to describe Arab's and TB's long before it was used for these continental types)

only "coldbloods" ...being true natives...AND they need to be British..


----------



## carys220 (10 July 2008)

ooops, but you know what I mean.


----------

